# Hair is brittle



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You may want to consult with your Vet, she may need to have her Thyroid checked. 

I give my guys Fish oil, Vit. E mainly for their joints and some coconut oil with their meals. The food they are eating is for Sensitive Skin and Stomachs, I feed it to them because they both have sensitive stomachs, not for skin issues. The protein is Salmon. Their coats are very soft and their skin is not dry at all.


----------



## Hannah25 (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually went yesterday and they sent off for a thyroid panel. I wasn't aware of all the other symptoms but she is literally has every symptom. I'm so thankful we got her some meds. I hope she starts showing some improvement. This is my first dog and literally my fur baby.


----------

